# Sunningdale hotels



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2019)

Thought Iâ€™d start this up as weâ€™re all now gonna be sorting our own places. 

Iâ€™m gonna be staying at the bagshot premier inn as itâ€™s five mins from Sunningdale. Happy to share a twin if anyone wants to go halfâ€™s. 

Thought people who are making their own way down could chuck their names down and people could pair up. Iâ€™m sure the regulars to these meets can warn us off who to not pair up with.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™m sure the regulars to these meets can warn us off who to not pair up with.
		
Click to expand...

They did, and yours was the only name that kept coming up ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Only joking ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			They did, and yours was the only name that kept coming up ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Only joking ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Oh dear. Someoneâ€™s given grandad internet access again. Donâ€™t you go pestering all those local girls in your area.....ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2019)

I might camp. Anyone fancy it #brokeback??


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Thought Iâ€™d start this up as weâ€™re all now gonna be sorting our own places.

Iâ€™m gonna be staying at the bagshot premier inn as itâ€™s five mins from Sunningdale. Happy to share a twin if anyone wants to go halfâ€™s.

Thought people who are making their own way down could chuck their names down and people could pair up. Iâ€™m sure the regulars to these meets can warn us off who to not pair up with.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, happy to share a twin if you want? I was looking at going back and forth to London between Tuesday and Wednesday, but obviously a better alternative to stay around the course.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2019)

Are you playing Addington too?

Happy to take you from their to bagshot if ya like fella.


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			They did, and yours was the only name that kept coming up ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Only joking ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

chris,
best you check they've got a cot bed with plastics sheets for you!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2019)

therod said:



			I'm camp. Anyone fancy it #brokeback??
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Nick...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2019)

A few of us thinking about staying in Windsor, as most little towns round there all look the same, fancy somewhere with a few good old fashioned boozers or in a nice setting.

Is windsor the right place, or anywhere else thats a nice little old fashioned town, with a good crawl of pubs (not fancy wine bars). Extra bonus points of they sell Mild.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Few wine bars in Windsor Pete
Lots of tourists

Ascot
Woking
Chobham
All maybe a better bet

Avoid Bracknell, slough, Maidenhead
		
Click to expand...

Is there a good few arl mans boozers in Windsor though, as well?

Woking - wasnt mad on that and the parking was extra on hotel cost.

Ascot/Chobham better than Windsor based on the above? havent stayed in any of them so not sure.


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2019)

I've booked into the Premier Inn at Bagshot for the 23rd.
after The Addington I'll be driving to my daughters just outside Basingstoke for the night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is there a good few arl mans boozers in Windsor though, as well?

Woking - wasnt mad on that and the parking was extra on hotel cost.

Ascot/Chobham better than Windsor based on the above? havent stayed in any of them so not sure.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't stay in Ascot. Accommodation not cheap and not many good pubs about.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 14, 2019)

Camberley have a few decent boozers within close proximity? Looks like on google maps but it doesnt say if there any good or not.

Much off-street parking available within walking distance of the premier inn, as parking not available.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			I've booked into the Premier Inn at Bagshot for the 23rd.
after The Addington I'll be driving to my daughters just outside Basingstoke for the night.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff. You and I can alternate looking ourselves in the mirror and question each other if weâ€™re not as bad people as ISIS animals. And once weâ€™ve come to a conclusion, weâ€™ll go for a pint in the hotel bar.


----------



## Homer (Feb 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Camberley have a few decent boozers within close proximity? Looks like on google maps but it doesnt say if there any good or not.

Much off-street parking available within walking distance of the premier inn, as parking not available.
		
Click to expand...

Might as well do Bagshot if youâ€™re considering the that!

Windlesham has best selection of nice pubs.  Just nowhere to stay but Bagshot v close.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Camberley have a few decent boozers within close proximity? Looks like on google maps but it doesnt say if there any good or not.

Much off-street parking available within walking distance of the premier inn, as parking not available.
		
Click to expand...

May as well go to the premier inn at Bagshot fella. 5 mins to Sunningdale. Plus train station is a 5 minute walk (with pub enroute). Then can have a few in Camberley and get last one back about 00:30


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Is Pantiles (sp) still in Bagshot?
		
Click to expand...

Google says it closed in 2007

https://www.soul-source.co.uk/forums/topic/54185-pantiles-club-closed-forever-14-july-2007/


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Is Pantiles (sp) still in Bagshot?
		
Click to expand...

Heck, used to go there .....must have been mid 80s


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Is *Pantiles* (sp) still in Bagshot?
		
Click to expand...

Wow! There's a blast from the past!

Couple of (several even) decent pubs in Bagshot, at least at the times I was in them. Three Mariners particularly good (though some time ago).

Even a couple of good ones (eg Windmill) on the way back from Sunningdale, but why take the risk!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Used to drink in the Mariners.
Nice bar downstairs then the pool table in the back public bar.

Was a Hungry Horse next to the supermarket for a huge cheap steak
		
Click to expand...

Kings Arms? Not visited it, but still seems to be HH.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2019)

McDonald Berystede Hotel


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2019)

6 of us, now booked in at Camberley Sunday, Monday, Tuesday night.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 18, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			6 of us, now booked in at Camberley Sunday, Monday, Tuesday night.
		
Click to expand...

Purple Palace?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Purple Palace?
		
Click to expand...

No purple Akie's mates.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 18, 2019)

sound


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 15, 2019)

You might want to try wokingham plenty of proper pubs broad street tavern being one of the best not sure on accommodation plenty of pubs and restaurants


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

Captainron said:



			McDonald Berystede Hotel 

Click to expand...

Pricey? 

This may help https://www.bedandbreakfasts.co.uk/berkshire/sunningdale/


----------



## Captainron (Mar 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pricey?

This may help https://www.bedandbreakfasts.co.uk/berkshire/sunningdale/

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not expensive and itâ€™s a good quality hotel.location is top notch too and I have stayed there before.


----------

